
Show HN: GeoScreenshot – Easily test Geo-IP based web pages - kpsychwave
https://www.geoscreenshot.com/
======
kpsychwave
I created this quick tool for testing Geo-targeted ads from multiple
locations. It is still in its early stage. Excuse any screenshot delays as the
scaling feature is still being ironed out.

I appreciate all feedback and suggestions.

------
x_x
Looks great! But got an error for Amsterdam location.

Another indirect feature of your service is to browse internet when connected
to restricted Wifi hotspots. This is possible because of https protocol you
use.

~~~
kpsychwave
Please try again. The servers sometimes time out. Yes, it can be used as a web
proxy but it only provides screenshots with no interaction. Should be fine for
checking content sites.

------
preinheimer
Our screenshots aren't as pretty, but we're in a few locations.
[http://shotsherpa.com](http://shotsherpa.com)

~~~
kpsychwave
"View your website around the world without a single customs agent." nice
motto. I like your UI and you seem to have a lot of locations, do you use a
proxy network?

~~~
kpsychwave
Figured, you are behind WonderProxy

~~~
preinheimer
We generate the screenshots in each locale rather than routing with a proxy.
Which probably results in our much less pretty screenshots.

------
iqonik
This is great, but my use case is a little different:

"Is your website up around the world?"

and this is perfect for that!

~~~
kpsychwave
Thanks

